# Auf Netbook MP4-Videos sauber laufen lassen



## Nusskati (6. August 2015)

Hallo, 

ich hoffe, dass ich in der richtigen Kategorie bin, wenn nicht bitte ich darum, den Beitrag zu verschieben.
Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Netbook gekauft (Medion Akoya e1312) um darauf Musikvideos (MP4-Dateien) laufen zu lassen.
Über den HDMI wollte ich das Netbook an den Fernseher anschließen. Sonst möchte ich nichts Anderes mit dem Netbook machen.

Zuerst habe ich Windows XP installiert, damit liefen die Videos zwar ruckelfrei aber der Ton kam früher als das Bild, das Lied war also schon fertig, das Video lief aber noch.

Danach habe ich das Betriebssystem elementary (freya) installiert, weil es mir von jemandem empfohlen wurde. Erst hatte dieses System keinen passenden Codec um die Videos überhaupt abzuspielen und nachdem ich einen Codec installiert habe, läuft das Video noch schlechter als bei WinXP.

Habt ihr einen Tip was ich machen kann, um auf dem Netbook diese Videos fehlerfrei abspielen lassen zu können?


----------



## sheel (6. August 2015)

Hi

Mit welchen Programmen hast du das Abspielen jeweils versucht?
Ist VLC dabei gewesen?
Vermutlich nicht, wenn du Codecs installieren musst ... versuchs einmal damit.


----------



## Nusskati (6. August 2015)

VLC habe ich gerade mal auf das neu intallierte XP-System installiert, der gibt die Videos nur verpixelt und in Einzelbildern wieder, scheint also nicht den passenden Codec zu haben.
Die Videos sind Youtube-Videos, die ich in 1080px-Quali über den "4K Video Downloader" runter geladen habe.
Mit dem "K Lite Codec Pack" komme ich noch am besten zurecht, aber da ist eben das beschriebene Problem, dass die Videos zu langsam ablaufen, langsamer als der Ton.
Kann das vielleicht an der Hardware liegen, dass die das einfach nicht packt?


----------



## SpiceLab (6. August 2015)

Nusskati hat gesagt.:


> das neu intallierte XP-System


Inklusive Service-Packs (SP1 - 3)?


			
				VLC media player for Windows hat gesagt.:
			
		

> VLC currently supports *Windows XP SP2 or later*.
> 
> *Windows version*
> Windows XP SP2, 2003 SP2, Vista SP1, 2008 SP1, 7, 8, 8.1 and 10


Zitat-Quelle: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html


----------



## Nusskati (6. August 2015)

Sorry, Windows XP mit SP3 ist es, habe ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben.


----------



## SpiceLab (6. August 2015)

MP4-Videos laufen auf meinem alten XP-Rechner mit VLC sauber ab


----------



## Nusskati (6. August 2015)

Und die Hardware ist ungefähr gleich?
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Medion-akoya-Mini-E1312-Netbook-Test_37181597.html


----------



## SpiceLab (6. August 2015)

Nusskati hat gesagt.:


> Und die Hardware ist ungefähr gleich?
> http://www.chip.de/artikel/Medion-akoya-Mini-E1312-Netbook-Test_37181597.html


Wenn du so fragst, mein Desktop-PC ist da 'nen Ticken besser aufgestellt


----------



## sheel (6. August 2015)

> gibt die Videos nur verpixelt und in Einzelbildern wieder, scheint also nicht den passenden Codec zu haben.


Also das VLC versagt fällt mir schwer zu glauben.
Btw., wenn der nötige Codec fehlen würde sieht man gar nichts
(und VLC interessiert sich nicht für die Windowscodecsammlung)

Zu den Leistungsdaten, auch mit weniger gehts ohne Probleme (Verwandte mit Uralt-PC...)


----------



## Nusskati (6. August 2015)

Ich habe es nochmal mit VLC probiert, es läuft einfach nicht damit. 
Download von hier: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
Und hier mal eines der Videos: http://14ks.de/mp4.rar


----------



## abuzze (7. August 2015)

Wenn du den Chip-Test gelesen hast, ist dir vielleicht dies untergekommen:

*Bereits ein Full-HD-Film (1080p) lässt die Prozessorleistung auf über 80 Prozent schnellen - Ton und Bild geraten ins Stottern. *

Der Beispielfilm den du verlinkt hast ist Full-HD

Ein Kanonenofen ist halt kein Flux-Kompensator__


----------



## SpiceLab (7. August 2015)

abuzze hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du den Chip-Test gelesen hast, ist dir vielleicht dies untergekommen:
> 
> *Bereits ein Full-HD-Film (1080p) lässt die Prozessorleistung auf über 80 Prozent schnellen - Ton und Bild geraten ins Stottern. *


... und weiter:
*
Eine parallel laufende Anwendung wie ein Virenscanner oder eine simple Mausbewegung bringen das System dann gänzlich aus dem Tritt.*


----------



## Nusskati (7. August 2015)

Also bekomme ich es mit dem PC nicht hin, solche Videos richtig laufen zu lassen?
Gibt es nicht so etwas wie ein Mini-OS (Linux oder so), mit dem es vlt doch möglich ist?
Wie gesagt, er soll nur diesen einen Zweck erfüllen, Virenscanner etc brauche ich nicht.


----------



## SpiceLab (7. August 2015)

Nusskati hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es nicht so etwas wie ein Mini-OS (Linux oder so), mit dem es vlt doch möglich ist?


Bin kein Linux-Experte, aber theoretisch ja, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen des Netbooks passen.

Praktisch...? Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Nusskati (7. August 2015)

Ok, wo finde ich ein "Mini-OS"? Habt ihr da einen Tip?


----------



## SpiceLab (7. August 2015)

Nusskati hat gesagt.:


> Ok, wo finde ich ein "Mini-OS"? Habt ihr da einen Tip?


Google 

mini os linux


----------



## sheel (7. August 2015)

"Große" DIstributionen sind nicht automatisch langsamer als "kleine",
bei denen es oft nur um die Reduzierung vom Festplattenspeicherverbrauch geht.

(PS: ich versteh schon was du meinst, aber Linux ein Mini-OS zu nennen ist witzig )


----------

